# Mountain Jam music festival 1st weekend in June



## wildboy860 (May 23, 2010)

Mountain Jam anyone wanna come out to this and sneak in with me? it'll be at hunter mountain in the catskills of NY


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 31, 2011)

I know this was for last year but I just searched google & found your old thread. I want to go to MT jam 2011 & Bonaroo. Doubt I can get into stage area of Bonaroo since rfid bracelets in use but thinking its abit morelax on hunter mountain. Anyone have any first hand knowledge or experience with Mt Jam or anyone else down to try.


----------

